
MacOS Mojave is now live - dfischer
https://www.apple.com/macos/mojave/
======
ikurei
Towards the end: "View website icons in Safari tabs"

It's funny how such an apparently-tiny detail can be so important for the
usability of an application. I find myself using Firefox and Chrome much more
than Safari, even though I'd rather have Safari's performance, just because
finding my tabs is awful with those half-cut titles.

------
dfischer
Anyone run into any issues so far? Go, ruby, home-brew, etc?

~~~
smallstepforman
boost framework wont link with XCode 10 (custom project). Worked fined before.

